# [SOLVED] Get rid of Gadgetbox



## trangelina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi I have truly annoying problem, GADGETBOX is hanging there both on Firefox and Chrome and no matter what I do it is still there. 

I did these steps to remove it:

Uninstalled from the search engines - did not worked

Uninstalled all associated progams - did not worked

When I try to stop the process in task manager the process is not there;

When I try to remove the malware files from program files I can not coz it says I need permission from trusted..bla bla

I am registered as an administrator and I even changed the owner of these files, but still nothing works. 

Going nuts, pls help!!!!!!!!

Thnx Angelina


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Get rid of Gadgetbox*

Hi and welcome to TSF

In add/remove programs, do you have a program called SProtector ?

It appears to be a plug in in Chrome running at start up. 

BG


----------



## trangelina (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Get rid of Gadgetbox*



Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> In add/remove programs, do you have a program called SProtector ?
> 
> ...


Hi, I did that but the bugger was still there, at the end I did a system restore and it is fixed. Thnx


----------



## dresbamr (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Get rid of Gadgetbox*

thanks for the help. i was driving me crazy.



Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> In add/remove programs, do you have a program called SProtector ?
> 
> ...


----------



## dresbamr (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Get rid of Gadgetbox*



Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> In add/remove programs, do you have a program called SProtector ?
> 
> ...


getting rid of SProtector helped. Thanks. 

is there anyway of deleting left over gadgetbox registry entries? i deleted them several times and they keep coming back.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try deleting them in the safe mode.

BG


----------

